# PCV is MIA



## Peanut (Mar 23, 2011)

96 KA24E 2wd.

For the life of me, I absolutely cannot find my PCV.

Under the steering pump, above the alternator... I've read that all over the internet. Even saw a video or 3 on YouTube of people pointing them out.

I don't see anything there at all. Literally nothing but engine block.

Surely the mechanic that rebuilt this engine didn't forget to put it in...

Can someone please show me a picture that points it out on a !! 1996 !! 

I have ZERO vacuum right now and it's causing hell with my idle and my emissions gear, and that's about the last place I have to look.


----------



## Peanut (Mar 23, 2011)

Managed to bring up the factory drawings on Courtesy Parts, if I'm interpreting correctly, the line to the PCV comes off the EGR valve. 

Does anyone have any tips for getting to the PCV that doesn't require me pulling the Coolant lines, Fuel Lines, Throttle Body and half the Vacuum system? 

Some of this is complicated by the fact that I have a 220 amp AC Delco Alternator hanging off the block. Dropping the Alt is something I have to do for every oil change (Alt actually pushes up against Oil Filter. I've got a relocator kit on the way...) but I don't think that dropping it will make the PCV more easily accessible. Looks like my best option is draining all the fluids and going after it from the top down. 

Anyone have anything?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got a 1994 and it's a V6.

All I can do is point you to the free Service Manual downloads:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The PCV hose should go to the intake manifold and not the EGR valve. It's a real pain to get to but on the other hand, they rarely fail. Rather than remove it to find out if it's the cause of your vacuum leak, I would just put some pinch-off pliers on the PCV hose. Make sure you check the EGR valve, as they were sometimes know to stick open. 

Here's a link to a pic of its location:

http://www.angelfire.com/extreme/hawaiianhardbody/images/engine/PCVvalve.jpg


----------



## Peanut (Mar 23, 2011)

JP, thanks. I've actually had the FSM for a few years now. It seems to be excessively useless for this one particular thing, lol.

SMJ, now that you say that and I found it, it does. The diagram on Nissan Courtesy Parts makes it look like it goes to the EGR. Figuring out how to clamp this thing off is going to be a nightmare, it's nearly impossible to get anything down there.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Bad info..


----------

